# Canon User of 8 Years, I am Now Switching To Nikon.  D800 VS 7D Lowlight Video Inside



## FaymusMedia (Dec 19, 2012)

I have been shooting Canon since 2004. First my 5D, then my 5D mark II, then my 7D. However over the years Canon has become very good for video, however their "focus" system is not really all that great. Most of the time I shoot manual focus because of it. Nikon has never appealed to me because of the lack video mode and many other reasons. I was looking at the ​D3x for many reasons 1 being resolution. Price was just too high, plus I have to get all new lenses, and video is a no go. 

Earlier this year in the spring I was following the 5D mark III announcement. I read up on the details and realized its basically a mark II with pretty much a few new features. Sure higher resolution, by 1MP, and slightly better noise performance. However in reality the only real jump is the auto focus system. Which in my opinion from all my photographer friends Nikon has always had great auto focus performance. So to me, it was a 3 year wait for the same camera with just an auto focus improvement. Canon does this alot, and quite frankly I am getting sick of it. I had to wait 3 years for manual audio control on my 7D. 

Moments after watching and researching the 5D mark III release information which at that time was may, it was set to come out in September. I never noticed anything on the ​D800 because I was too wrapped in wishful thinking for the 5D mark III. I stumbled across the D800 by accident, and my eyes lit up! 

The D800 from first specs and glance seemed to be EVERYTHING I have been waiting for! For years this is the camera I have been just sitting around hoping for. I researched this camera over the summer and looking at many videos and overviews and comparisons. What I concluded is the D800 has all the resolution and then 30% more than the D3x, half the price, pretty much same burst rate and slightly better AF
system. Expeed3 processing and many more things like 1080p 24p video, manual audio control, clean HDMI out. This camera is a dream!!
The D800 is a camera the has far greater dynamic range than any DSLR
 ever released. Many argue that with the Mark III. The dynamic range in the D800 is 2 stops better than the 5D mark III and any other DSLR
 I have ever seen. Many users on the Canon side tell me that if I compare iso per iso the 5d mark III is cleaner but its not. The D800 requires less iso, so thats a bad example.

The only thing canon has going for it is the 1Dx. However the D4 has better low light capabilities, and a few other advantages. The only advantage of the 1Dx is 2fps
 burst more, and slightly sharper. it is also a 10% price increase.

So I just rented the D800 + 3 Nikkor lenses 50mm 1.4G, 85mm 1.4G, and 14-24mm 2.8g, they just arrived Monday.

My honest opinion is this camera is absolutely STUNNING! WOW.

I am going to grab a D800 and D4 and start the switchover. I already contacted Nikon with this story to see if they would give me a price break due to the cost and me switching.
Sorry if I am rambling on and on....I just cant believe how stoked I am to be shooting on this D800. Nikon has really impressed the hell out of me! 
​



Here is a low light video of my comparison of the 7D and D800. Now the photos were all set to 0 EV, and when I raised the ISO i just increased the shutter. I wanted the photos to be a real world simulation of what a perfect shot would look like at each ISO. The movie test was done to show the levels difference. Enjoy!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 19, 2012)

On-screen at typical web sizes, the Canon 7D video looked "okay to me". It wasn't until you did the 200% zoom-in with side-by-side comparisons that the high-ISO edge of the Nikon D800 really showed up clearly. Yeah, the D800 at the stratospheric ISO values of 25,600 and 51,200 looked pretty amazing!!!


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 19, 2012)

The difference between the 5D/1DX and many other VDSLRs is that those two cameras actually down sample the video significantly reducing moire and allowing for a clearer picture.

Other DSLRs including the 6D, 5D Mark II and I believe the D600 and D800 line skip causing issues with moire. Why it took them this long to do that I have no idea...


----------



## FaymusMedia (Dec 19, 2012)

Yea it took them forever for sure LOL The 5D mark II was ever so slightly better than the 7D, the 5D mark III is slightly better than the 5D mark II, yet the D800 is way better than the 7D. I basically am so impressed with the D800, its still slightly cleaner than the 5D mark III, and has way higher resolution, I can shoot 1.2 crop, 1.5 crop, and full frame! With a batter grip I get 6fps just like the 5D mark III and the dynamic range is almost 2.5 stops better. 

The D800 is a pure dream machine!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't disagree that the D800 is a great camera (I've only ever played with it).  But it's a bit of an unfair comparison to put it up against Canon's 7D.  The 7D is basically the D7000 in Canon's line up.


----------



## John27 (Dec 20, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> I don't disagree that the D800 is a great camera (I've only ever played with it).  But it's a bit of an unfair comparison to put it up against Canon's 7D.  The 7D is basically the D7000 in Canon's line up.



I agree.  A D3X would smoke my Canon T1i in everything!  But that's pro-tier vs entry level!

But, I think Nikon is pulling ahead with this generation (not to get in that discussion though).  I shoot Canon and love Canon, but Nikon makes some darn good stuff.  I just can't imagine switching back and forth though, that's a big investment!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 20, 2012)

I've really liked Nikon's D700 since it came out.  Full Frame, good AF and good speed etc.  
The D800 stepped that up nicely, although may have gone crazy with the megapixels.  

But really, I can't afford to switch, nor do I really care that much.  They are just tools...and if I want to improve the final output, there are a million things about myself that I could improve, that would make a bigger difference than switching camera brands.


----------



## Utahphotog (Dec 20, 2012)

I personally came to the conclusion several years ago that shooting high quality HD video with DSLR was not a satisfactory (for me) solution. A video capable DSLR can offer cinema-like results with fast primes but for documentary work there are other options that are more cost effective and more efficient.  Several friends have repeatedly compared video from various their various Canons, Panasonics and Nikons, including the 800, against my lowly Canon M41 and each time the M41 has been the clear winner in terms of quality of video. Before I left Canon for digital medium format, I owned a 5D2. I shot video with it a few times and quickly learned it was not even up to the quality standards of the Canon HD20 I owned at the time. That's not to say the M41 will provide all of the features or capabilities one could want. But I would personally be very hesitant to tie up a lot of money in hardware for shooting video with DSLRs with 4K video literally here and poised to transcend 720 and 1080 formats. Canon and SONY, among others, are bringing new camcorders to market with high quality still capability in more efficient form factors. The DSLR form factor is not great for shooting video whereas a camera designed for shooting video, with adequate sensors and processing, could certainly shoot high quality stills.


----------



## John27 (Dec 20, 2012)

Utahphotog said:


> I personally came to the conclusion several years ago that shooting high quality HD video with DSLR was not a satisfactory (for me) solution. A video capable DSLR can offer cinema-like results with fast primes but for documentary work there are other options that are more cost effective and more efficient.  Several friends have repeatedly compared video from various their various Canons, Panasonics and Nikons, including the 800, against my lowly Canon M41 and each time the M41 has been the clear winner in terms of quality of video. Before I left Canon for digital medium format, I owned a 5D2. I shot video with it a few times and quickly learned it was not even up to the quality standards of the Canon HD20 I owned at the time. That's not to say the M41 will provide all of the features or capabilities one could want. But I would personally be very hesitant to tie up a lot of money in hardware for shooting video with DSLRs with 4K video literally here and poised to transcend 720 and 1080 formats. Canon and SONY, among others, are bringing new camcorders to market with high quality still capability in more efficient form factors. The DSLR form factor is not great for shooting video whereas a camera designed for shooting video, with adequate sensors and processing, could certainly shoot high quality stills.




I guess it all depends on what you want to do!  I shoot video with my rebel, but rarely and it's more for 'memories' reasons.  I'd just as soon use my iPhone for the same shot and think nothing of it.  Certainly no documentaries or anything like that.  For me, a DSLR style camcorder with a more camcorder form factor that shot good stills wouldn't be worth it for me, because, I'd only be shooting stills!  A stills focused camera that has the advantage of also being able to shoot halfway decent video?  Fits my needs exactly.


----------



## FaymusMedia (Jan 14, 2013)

After purchasing the D800E and using it in a few different tests I can say the lowlight is actually BETTER than the D800 very slightly, and the sharpness is much better as well. Moire, NOPE!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 14, 2013)

If your that bothered about video why did you not buy the 1DC


----------



## Derrel (Jan 14, 2013)

gsgary said:


> If your that bothered about video why did you not buy the 1DC



He probably did not have the $15,000 for that camera, gsgary!!!


----------



## FaymusMedia (Jan 14, 2013)

gsgary said:


> If your that bothered about video why did you not buy the 1DC




If you pay attention to the video you will realize its photos and video. I also switched from Canon to Nikon. I wont pay 15k for a DSLR that pretends to shoot 4k raw. I am not interested in a DSLR that shoots 8bit compressed motion jpeg. I will buy a black magic cinema camera and shoot 2.5k raw uncompressed.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> I don't disagree that the D800 is a great camera (I've only ever played with it).  But it's a bit of an unfair comparison to put it up against Canon's 7D.  The 7D is basically the D7000 in Canon's line up.


Exactly my thoughts, its not fair to compare a craped sensor to a full frame sensor.
7D is a good camera but should be compared to the D7000


----------



## ducatiman1967 (Jan 22, 2013)

I've read that the Canon 5DIII and the 1DX both beat the Nikon D800 and the D4 in ISO noise . I talked to a friend who shoots a D4 and he agreed that in his opinion that my 5DIII beats his D4.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey, great video btw.  I think it is a little unfair to compare the two because 7D is old.  Plus when you do the zoom comparison, d800 has a ton more pixels.


----------



## Ragavan60d (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi. Am going to purchase canon 60d. Is it worthy to buy that


----------



## FaymusMedia (Jan 28, 2013)

Ragavan60d said:


> Hi. Am going to purchase canon 60d. Is it worthy to buy that




In my opinion, I think its a basic camera at best. If you are not already into canon for a ton of lenses I would consider the D600, D700, D800, much better cameras.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 29, 2013)

Ragavan60d said:


> Hi. Am going to purchase canon 60d. Is it worthy to buy that



Yes, the 60D is a great camera to start with.


----------



## sekhar (Jan 29, 2013)

Since you were considering 5D3 as an alternative, be sure to check out this test by Philip Bloom in which he points out important deficiencies of D800 vs. 5D3 in areas like video (e.g., aliasing/moire), high ISO, etc.

[video=vimeo;42065372]http://vimeo.com/42065372[/video]


----------

